# Milwaukee Bucks a very dangerous team



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

The bucks are a very well ballanced team. You have good scoring punch and good defense for most part. As a net fan I think that the bucks are the toughest team that we could play in first round of playoffs. I won't be surperised that if we play each other, it will go to 7 games. Anyway, i hope that we do not play you. BTW i am sure that you will beat the heat in playoffs. Shaq does not play well against you. you need to contain wade only, then you win.

Anyway, good luck to bucks....and ofcourse the nets N-E-T-S nets nets nets


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, somebodys lookin for some rep points.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

persian pride said:


> The bucks are a very well ballanced team. You have good scoring punch and good defense for most part. As a net fan I think that the bucks are the toughest team that we could play in first round of playoffs. I won't be surperised that if we play each other, it will go to 7 games. Anyway, i hope that we do not play you. BTW i am sure that you will beat the heat in playoffs. Shaq does not play well against you. you need to contain wade only, then you win.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to bucks....and ofcourse the nets N-E-T-S nets nets nets


lmao, i agree with the rep points, and no, bucks wouldnt beat the heat, and yes the bucks have pretty good players, here:
First game (11/5): Shaq out with injuries.. we lost 105-100
Second game (12/14): Shaq just getting back from injuries comming back from missing half of the season, scored 13 and 6rebs in 25min. Wins 100 - 83
Third game (12/27): 109 - 98 heat win, Shaq 23 and 8rebs, still not in game shape, but yet we still won.

Where is your point that you guys shut down shaq? He was with injuries, now that hes back in game shape, what chance do you have?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well if we continue to play the way we are, we might not even have to worry about facing the Heat or the Pistons because we won't even be in the playoffs. We need to realize our strengths in specific games and use them and not go in doing the same exact thing every game.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah the Bucks looked dangerous for about 42 minutes last night and totally useless for the other six.

They are really deep and if they can add another young starish player they'll be a solid team for years to come.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

It would be nice if we would have a smart coach though.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, they were dangerous... but not much...

Now there are a lot of rumours and trade ideas involving Magloire... and here is my...

Milwaukee trade Magloire and Joe Smith to Utah;
Utah trade Carlos Boozer to Milwaukee and a resigned Jarron Collins to Chicago;
Chicago trade Othella Harrington to Milwaukee;

Why?

Milwaukee: Get in Boozer a good PF to pair with Bogut, and a nice backup PF in Harrington...
Utah: Get rid of Boozer salary while getting a nice C in Magloire to pair with Okur playing as a PF, making a dangerous combo... And get in Joe Smith a good backup defensive PF, Jerry Sloan will like them...
Chicago: They will take a PF in this draft (Aldridge, Bargnani or even Tyrus Thomas), and they already have Nocioni and Malik Allen, so they won't need Harrington. Get a useful backup C in Jarron Collins.


And I'll do a minor move with Atlanta (my original idea involves Houston as well)...
Sign Reece Gaines to a offer sheet and move him to Atlanta with cash, for John Edwards. Atlanta send the Milwaukee money with Donta Smith to Houston for Maciej Lampe.

Why?

Atlanta does it to get a player with potential in Lampe, who can earn some PT in that young team...
And it help Gaines to get a last chance in his career... He is a combo guard that can play some point in Atlanta at all. At worst, he will get Donta minutes (which is already more than he plays in Milwaukee)

Houston: Get a little money and in Donta, a player that fit a need in their team (as a backup SF/SG)... Will be more used in that team than Lampe, for sure.

Milwaukee: Get a third stringer C in Edwards, while getting a small trade exception... And help every player in this minor move at all! :biggrin: 

Milwaukee rotation after this moves:

C: Bogut/Gadzuric/Edwards
PF: Boozer/Harrington/Ilyasova
SF: Simmons/Ilyasova/2nd rounder/FA
SG: Redd/Welsch/Jermaine Jackson/Simmons
PG: Ford/Mo Williams/Bell


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

they need one more good player then they will look dangerous


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

persian pride said:


> The bucks are a very well ballanced team. You have good scoring punch and good defense for most part. As a net fan I think that the bucks are the toughest team that we could play in first round of playoffs. I won't be surperised that if we play each other, it will go to 7 games. Anyway, i hope that we do not play you. BTW i am sure that you will beat the heat in playoffs. Shaq does not play well against you. you need to contain wade only, then you win.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to bucks....and ofcourse the nets N-E-T-S nets nets nets



If we had such a scoring punch and good defense we wouldn't be a .500 team. Our defense was down right terrible this season...and with adding Villanueva it won't get any better.


----------

